# Left Ireland with debt



## Kw1989 (10 Apr 2019)

Hi,

Last year I moved to the uk permanently and moved from Ireland. 

I had a car on HP and returned it early, leaving €8000 on my account with a company called First Citizen. 

My previous landlord in Ireland forward on a letter to me saying they would take legal action if I didn't pay the money back asap. 

I obviously can't afford to just hand out 8k, can they come after me in the uk??


----------



## David1234 (10 Apr 2019)

If they have your UK address they may.

Why not engage with them and try and try to come up with a repayment plan.


----------



## Kw1989 (10 Apr 2019)

They dont have my UK address, i had tried to discuss a payment plan before Christmas but the repeatedly refused.

I would also be very embarrassed if the people living in my previous irish house were constantly hassled over this.


----------



## RedOnion (10 Apr 2019)

Kw1989 said:


> I had a car on HP and returned it early, leaving €8000 on my account with a company called First Citizen.


What was the initial loan amount?


----------



## David1234 (10 Apr 2019)

Once they realise you no longer live there that will be the end of them writing/visiting that property. They may ask for a forwarding address and any other contact information for you.


----------



## Kw1989 (10 Apr 2019)

RedOnion said:


> What was the initial loan amount?



22,500euro



David1234 said:


> Once they realise you no longer live there that will be the end of them writing/visiting that property. They may ask for a forwarding address and any other contact information for you.



And in relation to the the threat of legal action in 7 days?


----------



## RedOnion (10 Apr 2019)

@Kw1989 
Have a look at the 'half rule' if it was financed by HP.

https://www.ccpc.ie/consumers/money/debt/problems-making-car-repayments/


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Apr 2019)

Kw1989 said:


> My previous landlord in Ireland forward on a letter



As long as your former landlord doesn't let the cat out of the bag and gives them your UK address if they call to his door!


----------

